# Ipamorelin sides



## Albalmal (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi all. First post here. I've been pinning Ipamorelin alone at 100mcg 2x day (morning and pre-bed) for a few days and for most of the day since I started I have had a very fluttery feeling in my heart area strong enough that it's very distracting, which has also interfered with my sleep at night. Just wondering if this is what anyone else has experienced on Ipam or whether maybe I have an iffy batch. I purchased from PeptidesUK. Cheers folks!

Alex

Edit - I should add that I'm on an SSRI, dunno if there could possibly be an interaction of some sort. Seems unlikely though.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Never had anything like that at all. Have you tried lowering the dose?


----------



## Albalmal (Feb 21, 2015)

Dave_shorts said:


> Never had anything like that at all. Have you tried lowering the dose?


Not yet mate. Could give it a go but I'd be concerned about lack of results from dropping the dose below saturation.

Cheers for reply


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Albalmal said:


> Not yet mate. Could give it a go but I'd be concerned about lack of results from dropping the dose below saturation.
> 
> Cheers for reply


Saturation is just that though. Saturation!!! It's not the minimal amoung needed for the drug to be effective.


----------



## Albalmal (Feb 21, 2015)

True point actually


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you should get no sides from IPAM at saturation dose, if this continues i would question the source


----------



## Realman1 (Nov 24, 2014)

dont buy your peptides from re-sellers. this is research products and should dealt directly from the manufacturer. dont risk your health - please go for a doctor check.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

I second Pscarb, when it comes to peptides it's either using good quality stuff or none at all. I'm on ipamorelin/Mod GRF for a year now and it's been a smooth ride.


----------



## Albalmal (Feb 21, 2015)

Cheers guys. Gonna go see the doc tomorrow I think as heart is still not right. Wonder what the f**k was in my vial along with the Ipamorelin?!


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't know if you can blanket say that you won't get sides from a product. Everyone is completely different.

Have you been onto the company at all? I've been using ipam and mod grf 129 for about 9 months without any sides at all. You definely have you dosage right and your injecting protocol is correct?? A lot of people don't know how to bloody measure 100mcg despite it being simple maths. Taking anything else??

Much like other posters, I've never had sides from either of these research chemicals.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave_shorts said:


> Don't know if you can blanket say that you won't get sides from a product. Everyone is completely different.
> 
> Have you been onto the company at all? I've been using ipam and mod grf 129 for about 9 months without any sides at all. You definely have you dosage right and your injecting protocol is correct?? A lot of people don't know how to bloody measure 100mcg despite it being simple maths. Taking anything else??
> 
> Much like other posters, I've never had sides from either of these research chemicals.


Well there will be side effects as in being drowsey, some water retention but i was assuming that when people speak of sides they speak of things like Cortisol/Prolactin increases, genuine IPAM does not have these sides, but there lies the question is the product genuine?

i have used IPAM for a fair few years now and even at BOOM doses (2mg+) i do not get the side effects you are getting(OP)

the GP will tell you to stop injecting peptides, thats if your going to be honest with him in the first place......

although i stand by my comment that genuine IPAM will not give these sides you are talking about, why do you not just lower the dose you are taking and see if there is any change? for some reason many believe they have to use saturation dose??


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Doubt its anything to do with the Ipam. Using the same product from the same source at 2mg boom dose twice a week at present, working well. Apart from a flushed face after injection I'm not getting any real sides.

You sure it isn't down to something else?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

LGM said:


> Doubt its anything to do with the Ipam. Using the same product from the same source at 2mg boom dose twice a week at present, working well. Apart from a flushed face after injection I'm not getting any real sides.
> 
> You sure it isn't down to something else?


I'm the same as you. I'm using ipam x3 daily at saturation from the same source and have no issues. I've also boom dosed it without issue .

I agreed that a gp will tell you to stop. Legally, they have to as they are not intended for your type of "research". Haha.

As I noted about and pscarb did just there. Saturation is just that. It's not what is needed!! We don't use other chemicals only at saturation.

Personally, I'd question your reaction to it or any other under lying medical conditions. I've never had an issue with ipam and following much bloods being done (for general health and bodybuilding purposes) I've no concerns.

Either way OP, I hope you're doing ok


----------



## Albalmal (Feb 21, 2015)

Re: reducing the dose, I actually stopped taking it completely a few days ago due to the weird heart, yet it's not gone away. Very odd. I was wondering if it had interacted with the SSRI I take, but from what I read the two mechanisms are not similar at all. Mystery I guess.

You're both right about what the GP will say though, haha. Its gonna be a bit of a tail between me legs situation I think! But at least they can tell me if my heartbeat sounds weird or anything. Cheers for the concern guys.


----------



## paulow (Jul 17, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Well there will be side effects as in being drowsey, some water retention but i was assuming that when people speak of sides they speak of things like Cortisol/Prolactin increases, genuine IPAM does not have these sides, but there lies the question is the product genuine?
> 
> i have used IPAM for a fair few years now and even at BOOM doses (2mg+) i do not get the side effects you are getting(OP)
> 
> ...


what are the signs of increased cortisol or prolactin? using ipam at the moment and feel like my hands are swollen.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Swollen as in from increased water retention from increased GH release this is very possible because you are taking a peptide to increase GH release if you are taking genuine IPAM there will be no increased cortisol or prolactin


----------



## paulow (Jul 17, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Swollen as in from increased water retention from increased GH release this is very possible because you are taking a peptide to increase GH release if you are taking genuine IPAM there will be no increased cortisol or prolactin


im pretty sure that what ive got is working, im getting a lot of the effects associated with peptides. only thing is like you pointed out that with real ipam i wouldnt have any cortisol or prolactin increase..but how would i know if there is an increase in cortisol or prolactin? are there any signs to go off?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i suggest you do some research and look for prolactin and cortisol side effects, but as i have said if you have genuine IPAM you do not have these sides

it is always good to do your own research instead of all the answers being just handed to you on a plate


----------

